# Jasper report mit SQL Abfrage



## vox24 (16. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
ich arbeite das erste mal mit Jasper Reports. Ich möchte mir Daten aus einer MySQL Datenbank auslesen und auf diese dann im Report zugreifen. Die Datenbankverbindung
habe ich in iReport mit dem Report Wizard erstellt und auch erfolgreich getestet. 

Im XML file steht bisher folgendes (Bsp): 
...
<queryString><![CDATA[select * from users where user=45]]></queryString>
...
Wie kann ich anschließend auf das Ergebnis zugreifen? Möchte das Ergebnis
in iReport betrachten. 

mfg vox24


----------



## elmato (20. Dezember 2005)

Ansich, musst du doch nur die Felder die du darstellen möchtest erstellen und dann im Reportquery Menü deine Abfrage erstellen, dann wird der Inhalt doch in deinem Report dargestellt(indem du im Report ein Textfeld mit dem Namen des Feldes Anlegst $F{nameDesFeldes}...). Schau mal bei http://www.devx.com vorbei, da gab es glaube ihc ein Tutorial oder    nach ireport +database datasource da sollte auch einiges kommen...
mfg 
elmato


----------

